
Ask HN: Fun DIY projects to do with a month free? - michael_fine
For the next month, I have essentially nothing to do, and I was interested in working on a project, preferably one that ties together engineering and coding. I&#x27;m a competent coder, but only have a little electronics or engineering experience. There&#x27;s a hard limit of $350 for the project, though the cheaper the better.<p>I was thinking of building and coding a magic mirror[1], but I&#x27;d love to hear any suggestions you have!<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;michaelteeuw.nl&#x2F;tagged&#x2F;magicmirror
======
kleer001
It's obviously a very personal decision. But I would point you in the
direction of problems that need solving that aren't obviously tied to coding
or engineering.

Maybe a few hours spelunking through the half bakery would yield some
treasures that get your creative juices flowing.

[http://www.halfbakery.com/](http://www.halfbakery.com/)

------
LarryMade2
I saw this Magic Mirror at the Maker Faire, pretty impressive.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RFM5woK2LI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RFM5woK2LI)

------
ColinWright
Clickable:
[http://michaelteeuw.nl/tagged/magicmirror](http://michaelteeuw.nl/tagged/magicmirror)

------
throwaway_ghj
hack a sports watch.

